# Porqué explota el LA78041



## josericardo33 (Mar 8, 2014)

me llego al taller un tv hitachi md: cdh-21bus2 revisé los capacitores y voltajes, y al colocar
 el IC la78041 nuevo ni bien lo enciendo al tv
explota sin darme timpo a nada, alguien me puede dar una mano desde ya muchas gracias.. 
Atte.. Ricardo ...


----------



## elgriego (Mar 8, 2014)

Hola josericardo33,Controlaste que el yugo ,no tenga un corto interno,y se toquen las bobinas H y V,Es raro pero puede suceder!!!La otra posibilidad es que te hallan vendido un ci falso.


Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 8, 2014)

Hola Amigo, bueno lo que comenta el compañero elgriego es razonable, pero has chequeado la tensión de alimentación del CI antes de reemplazarlo?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Lo primero, bajaté el PDF del IC.

Aparte de lo que te comentan los compañeros...

Mira si está alimentado con tensión simple o simétrica.

Lo normal es que esté alimentado con tensión simple.

En este caso, en el Pin 5 tiene que haber 1/2 de VCC.

En serie con el Yugo (Bobinado de Vertical) tiene que haber un Condensador Electrolítico de ~1000µF. revisa que no esté en corto, en el Yugo, el Bobinado de Vertical, midiendo en ohmios. tiene que tener entre 10Ω y 15Ω (esto es muy aproximado)
Puedes desconectar la parte de Vertical del Yugo y poner en su lugar una Resistencia de 15Ω/10W y hacer las medidas de las tensiones.

Cuando estés seguro de que todo está bien conecta el Yugo y ha ver qué pasa 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, despues de chequeado lo circuito no debemos orbirdar que ese CI puede sener una falsificación China, un facto cada vez mas comun en los dias de hoy.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 10, 2014)

Me inclino mas a que haya sido de calidad dudosa, no digo que no pueda suceder, pero jamas vi un yugo en corto en el vertical en mis 35 años de reparaciones, y si se pusiera en corto entre vertical y horizontal se prende fuego la resistencia de ecualización del jugo vertical, te aclaro esto por que me pasó a mi que queriendo invertir la conexión del jugo por que estaba patas pata arriba mesclé los cables y chau vertical, se quemó el chip también, pero no explotó.


----------

